# Tool Vorstellung zum Archivieren {packen ;-)}



## rob2seven (16. November 2013)

►►Tool Vorstellung zum Archivieren {packen}◄◄

Drop 7z (Seven Zip) | Aero N.ext Edit




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Simple, clean, schnell zum Archivieren

Features:

► Compress Single
► Set Profile / to save custom profiles
► Autostart with Windows
► Minimized in Tray icon
► Save Desktop Position
► Works with Portable 7z Edition*
► You have to edit the drop7z.Ini after programstart.
► Split Archive / configured or own
Drop 7z (Seven Zip)
Drop 7z is a small Drag’n'Drop Windows Tool for the Desktop.
I personally created for me in PureBasic and i share this util.


*Eine Schöne Beschreibung/Zusammenfassung vom Entwickler zum Programm*



> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...ung-zum-archivieren-packen-2.html#post5873904



Changelog:


v0.98.2


Spoiler



- little Changes
- Added -ssw Commandline as Checkbox
- Profile Window Changes


v0.98.1


Spoiler



- Changes: Detail Fixes, Design changes in the Profile Window
- Added: Function to Delete the selected Profile
- Added: -ssw to the 7z command-line
- Added: The 7z Default Compressions (Store,Fast,Normal. etc..)
- Fixed: The Window TopFront handle on Profile Window & About Window
- … and a Few Design Changes


v0.97.2


Spoiler



- Added: You can self change Split Size for Multi-Volumes Archives
- Fixed: Window Handle that hide the 7z string field
- Added: Profile Settings. Save and Stored your Individual Settings


v0.97.1


Spoiler



- Bug Fix on Path Finding eq: C:\Test\Test\Test


v0.97


Spoiler



- Layout Changes
- Added ‘Compress Single’ Option (Pack All Files/Folders in a Separate Archive)
- Added PopUp Menu in the FileList Window (Press Right Mouse)
Added To Menu:
Compress: Complete List (it’s the same how ‘Go And Pack’ Button)
Compress: All Separate	 (It’s the same how ”Compress Single’ Button)
Compress: Current Item	 (Pack the current Selected Item)
‘Remove: Items’ and ‘Remove Current Item’ from List
– Added 150mb Option to the Split Archives
– Add a Progress Indicate for ”Compress Single’ Option
– Handle Changes on Running 7z


v0.96


Spoiler



- Few Design Changes
- Added Option to Split Archives
- Add Missing ToolType Tip for Destination Directory
- Show the Size of the Dragged Directory and/or Files


v0.95


Spoiler



*First Public Release



Download


----------



## oldsql.Triso (16. November 2013)

Denke mal dass das normale 7zip simpel und schlicht genug ist...


----------



## rob2seven (17. November 2013)

Ich finde es einfacher 
per Drag’n'Drop unterschiedliche Ordner hintereinander packen zu lassen, was z.b. 7z nicht kann oder Profile erstellen zu lassen, oder Archive splitten zu lassen ohne die lästigen kb Größen angeben zu müssen um nur 100 Mb Einzel-Dateien zu bekommen. Das Tool muss nicht mal installiert werden und ist gerademal 1 Mb groß. Eine Chance würde ich alle mal geben für das Tool. Weil es mich überzeugt hat.


----------



## Crysis nerd (17. November 2013)

Tool Vorstellungen usw. sind ja hier erwünscht.. aber das klingt für mich viel mehr nach Werbung, als eine Vorstellung einer Programmierleistung. Erzähl lieber mal, ob du für den eigentlichen 7z Algorithmus eine Library verwendet hast, oder alles komplett alleine gemacht hast. Wie sieht es dann mit der Performance aus? Funktioniert es nur unter Windows?
Was waren die Schwierigkeiten bei der Programmierung, wie lange hast du daran programmiert und warum schreibst du eigentlich alles auf englisch? Sieht für mich wie ein Copy-Paste Text aus, den du einmal geschrieben hast und jetzt durch alle Foren im Internet geisterst und wo es nur geht Werbung dafür machst.

Programmierforum, nicht Werbung...


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. November 2013)

Crysis nerd schrieb:


> Tool Vorstellungen usw. sind ja hier erwünscht.. aber das klingt für mich viel mehr nach Werbung, als eine Vorstellung einer Programmierleistung. Erzähl lieber mal, ob du für den eigentlichen 7z Algorithmus eine Library verwendet hast, oder alles komplett alleine gemacht hast. Wie sieht es dann mit der Performance aus? Funktioniert es nur unter Windows?
> Was waren die Schwierigkeiten bei der Programmierung, wie lange hast du daran programmiert und warum schreibst du eigentlich alles auf englisch? Sieht für mich wie ein Copy-Paste Text aus, den du einmal geschrieben hast und jetzt durch alle Foren im Internet geisterst und wo es nur geht Werbung dafür machst.
> 
> Programmierforum, nicht Werbung...


 
Ziemlich genau das haben wir uns auch gedacht. Es wäre wünschenswert, wenn du den hier genannten Dingen nachkommen würdest so dass man die Nummer hier noch mal durchgehen lassen kann. Falls das nicht passiert wirds zukünftig als (nach Forenregeln untersagte) Werbung behandelt und gelöscht.


----------



## Traxx Amiga Ep (17. November 2013)

Ja moin,

Das Drag'n'Drop Desktop Tool hab ich unter Purebasic geschrieben.
Man kann Profile anlegen und halt Dateien einfach in das Fenster reinschieben/ Fallenlassen und sofort packen. Entweder dann auch als ganzes Archiv oder jedes Verzeichnis und/oder Datei seperat die sich im
Datei Fenster befindet. (Stapel Verarbeitung) oder eben einzelnd mit Rechtsklick im Datei Fentser. Es greift auf 7z zu...  und Rob hat es nur vorgestellt. Wo ist das Problem?. Was für Werbung.
Werbung gibt es überall auf PCGH. Dann sollte man mal den Vorposter 'Anzeige' bannen. Wie banal? Schleich -werbung was fürm Quark. Entweder es ist Ok das man ein Tool vortstellen kann oder nicht.
Sonst verschieb den Thread doch einfach woanders hin.  Entweder machen wir Social blabla in der Forum Ecke ich finde keine Freundin oder Back to Topic. Wenn es alk und nerd nicht passt könnt ihr den
Thread auch löschen. 

ersmal


----------



## rob2seven (17. November 2013)

Als Werbung wird die Verbreitung von Informationen in der Öffentlichkeit oder an ausgesuchte Zielgruppen, zwecks Bekanntmachung, Verkaufsförderung oder Imagepflege von meist gewinnorientierten Unternehmen bzw. deren Produkten und Dienstleistungen [also PCGH, ist ja auch verständlich, müssen ja ihr Portal wirtschaftlich am laufen halten], selten auch für unentgeltliche, nicht gewinnorientierte Dienste oder Informationen, verstanden [da kommt Traxx Amiga EP ins Spiel]. Auszug aus Wiki

Der Entwickler macht es unentgeltlich, also wird es als Bekanntmachung gemacht, warum nicht, ich unterstütze gern sowas. Es ist frei, kostet nix, und es kommen keine Werbebanner zum Einsatz im meinem Post. 

'' Sieht für mich wie ein Copy-Paste Text aus, den du einmal geschrieben hast und jetzt durch alle Foren im Internet geisterst und wo es nur geht Werbung dafür machst.''
Ehm richtig, den ich Beisitzte die Höflichkeit, den Text so Originalgetreu wiederzugeben wie er halt ist von der Entwicklerseite. Zeige mir mal bitte das ein Beitrag nur im Einem Forum steht, klar steht es mal vereinzelt aber überwiegend öfters. Wenn du es genau wissen möchtest ist es nur hier und ....... [ausgelassen denn das wäre Werbung]

---VORSICHT JETZT wer jetzt weiter lesen möchte, gewillt seine Freizeit zu opfern sollte dies tuen, es könnte für den einen oder anderen ein Schock sein [Übernehme keine Haftung]
Was vielen missfällt ist zu erfragen/sich erkundigen/Info's einholen beim Entwickler. Ich weiß vielleicht bin ich zu blauäugig und Frage vorher den Entwickler ob er es möchte das man eine Info über sein Tool gibt. Wenn ich mir das Forum so anschaue, denke ich das mehr als 60% der Bekanntmachung nicht erfragt wurden sie weiter zu verlinken oder zu Posten. Ups oh ja ich hätte auch vorab mit der Redaktion sprechen sollen ob ich es hier Posten darf, schon komisch wie hier ein Offenes Forum Suggeriert wird, da müssten eine Menge Forenbeiträge gelöscht werden. Ich schreibe nicht zu jedem was, ich glaub das wird mein 7 Beitrag, weil ich leider feststellen muss, das hier immer ein Angriff Stattfindet [was auch Interessant sein kann, wird ein Forum/Beitrag belebt, der einzige echte Gewinner ist ja PCGH, was auch okay ist] oder Behauptungen, bin ja mal gespannt wie viel Shitstorm ich mir antue.

Wie schon mein Vorschreiber gepostet hat, wenn es hier falsch sein sollte dann bitte verschieben, habe leider keine ideale Kategorie gefunden wo es hin sollte. Da ich annahm das auch Programmierer hier ihre fragen stellen können und/oder Testen.

Wenn Fragen dann schreiben, antworte gern

Nebenbei der link auf PCGH gaaaanz unten Auf der Hauptseite Datenschutzhinweise zur Werbung führt naja sagen wir mal ins Bodenlose. Es ist echt schwer hier alles richtig machen zu können, überall kleine Stolperfallen


----------



## Incredible Alk (17. November 2013)

Es wäre einfacher gewesen kurz den Wünschen der Community nachzukommen und die paar einfachen Fragen im Thread zu beantworten statt das Ganze noch per Textberg mit Wiki-Zitaten/Definitionen, Rechtfertigungen, sinnlose Datenschutzverlinkungen und so weiter zu garnieren die keiner lesen will.


----------



## rob2seven (17. November 2013)

''Zu Wünschen der Community'', es wurden keine Fragen Gestellt die noch nicht beantwortet wurden. Wenn welche kommen wäre ich dankbar. Bis jetzt war nur einer, der Eine Behauptung geäußert hat (womit sich der zweite sich eingeklingt hat), was folgte ist ja ersichtlich, da ich es leider klar stellen musste. Die Fragen die er gestellt hat wurden schon von Traxx Amiga Ep beantwortet. Nebenbei steht da doch --Wenn Fragen dann schreiben, antworte gern--. Technisch gesehen ist das auch nicht nötig was jetzt geschrieben worden ist. Ich hoffe einfach mal darauf das es welche gibt die direkt Fragen zum Programm haben.


----------



## DarkMo (18. November 2013)

Crysis nerd schrieb:


> Erzähl lieber mal, ob du für den eigentlichen 7z Algorithmus eine Library verwendet hast, oder alles komplett alleine gemacht hast. Wie sieht es dann mit der Performance aus? Funktioniert es nur unter Windows?
> Was waren die Schwierigkeiten bei der Programmierung, wie lange hast du daran programmiert und warum schreibst du eigentlich alles auf englisch? Sieht für mich wie ein Copy-Paste Text aus, den du einmal geschrieben hast und jetzt durch alle Foren im Internet geisterst und wo es nur geht Werbung dafür machst.


 *hüstel* da haste die angesprochenen fragen ;P

auf deutsch: stell dein projekt doch mal nen bissl vor (enstehungsgeschichte, höhen, tiefen...). kannst du das nicht, muss man von werbung ausgehen und das wäre (wie mir scheint) vom seitenbetreiber unerwünscht -> löschung.


----------



## Traxx Amiga Ep (19. November 2013)

ja Moin,

Vorgeschichte:
7z ist ein guter Compressor (for me), dennoch hat es mich immer angenervt wenn man mal eben 30 Dateien packen will. Ständig den Weg mit rechter Maustaste gehen also
Step 1 – Dateien und Verzeichnis Markieren
Step 2 – Rechte Maustaste, zum Archiv hinzufügen
Step 3 – Pack einstellungen vornehmen.
Step 4 – Vielleicht Password
Step 5 – Packen und Warten..
Step 6 – Archive Markieren.
Step 7 – und testen lassen.Wenn Password, abfrage ausfüllen.
Das macht man 20x und schon hat man kein Bock mehr. Der 7z File Manager ist auch nicht gerade Hilfreich.
Den so-genannten Stapelrverarbeitungs Mechnismuss in 7z hab ich mit der chm datei auch nicht gefunden.
Also jede datei einzeln Packen ohne das man selbst Hand anlegen muss. Desweiteren auch die möglichkeit 
das fertige Archiv gleich hinterher zu Testen.
Ich hatte es mit Batch geschichten probiert, umweg über Directory Opus.. ich wollte einfach ein kleines 
Fenster haben wo ich die Verzeichniss und Dateien reinkipp und packen lasse. Entweder als Komplettes Archiv,
jede Datei einzelnd, oder halt eben die Markierten Datei/Verzeichnisse einzelnd ohne viel schnick schnack wo ich
aber 7z auch gleichzeitig so einstellen kann, wie und mit welchen Pack algorithmus. 

Enstehungs Geschichte:
Ich hatte mir letzten Monat für LHGameStart Purebasic gekauft. Visual Studio, Auto Play Media Studio etc.. sind mir
doch noch zu teuer. 
So hab ich neben meinem GameTool an Drop7z dann für mich 'gebastelt'. Dann kam noch ein paar ideen vor ein paar leuten
hinzu und voila. 

Extra die Library mit reingecodet hab ich nicht. Wozu die 7zg exe langt für diese sache allemal.. Purebasic ist ja nicht nur
Windows Orientiert.
Den Soure kan man auch auf Linux oder ..muss nich auf..Mac Portieren. Man muss nur halt einige Windows klassen umschreiben.
Ausser das ich die 7zG exe nutz hab ich alles komplet selbst erstellt. 
Höhen und Tiefen gab es nicht. Habe mich gut gefühlt ....danke.
Jedenfalls hab ich die folgenden Sachen für Drop7z eingebaut.
- Es lässt sich mit Windows Starten.
- Es versteckt sich im Tray.
- Sollte der Explorer gekillt -und wieder gestartet werden ersheint auch das TrayIcon wieder.
- Es merkt sich die Fensterposition (Auch Multi Monitor). 
- Sollte also Drop7z gestartet sein und die Monitor Position gibt es nicht mehr (Monitor abgeklemmt, abgesicherten Modus)
   hab ich dafür ne Reset funktion eingebaut. Die man mit Rechter Maustaste im TrayIcon über ein PopupMenü erreichen kann.  
- Dateien und Verzeichnisse werden alle mit Drag 'n' Drop (schieben/ziehen und fallengelassen) in das Fenster gezogen.
- Das Pack Archiv wird immer in dem ordner erstellt von dem man die Dateien und Verzeichnisse hinzugefügt hat.
- Auf der Oberfläche lässt sich der Pack Algorithmus einstellen (Store-> Ultra, Seperat Dict.Size,Word und Block size).
- sowie Passwort einstellen, setzen.
- Ein Schalter für Dateien die gerade offen sind/im Schreibzustand, mit eingefügt.
- Archive kann man als Komplettes Archiv packen oder als 'Stapelverarbeitung Process für jede Datei Einzelnd'
- oder eben als wirklich einzelne Datei durch anklicken dieser im Datei Fenster.
- oder mit diesen kombination auch als Multivolume Archive wobei man die grösse (in MB oder GB) wiederum auch
  selbst angeben kann.
- Nach dem Process wird das gepackte (Multi)Volume automtisch getestet, wenn 'Verify' angehagt ist
  (Hier klinke ich mich in den Process von 7z ein). Also 20GB Packen und schlafen gehen.
- Und just for Fun ein Profile Editor. Mit dem lassen sich wie bei WinRAR ähnlich Profile anlegen, verwalten,löschen etc..
  mit den ganzen Pack/Multivolume und Passwort einstellungen

Also, ein kleines 1MB grosses Desktop Drag'n'Drop tool/Frontend für 7z. Konst nichts, ist free, gratis und share das einfach
wie ich das mit allen meinen Programmen mache (ganz ehrlich ,andere würden für sowas knapp 20€ euro).

Wo kann man hier eigentlich im PCGH Forum selbst erstellte Programme vorstellen?

So Wenn das nun hier weiter als Werbung gehandelt wird (mein Vorposter Anzeige ist auch wieder unterwegs und auf
cdn.storedigitalmediablabla.com muss man auch immer gefühlte 5 minuten warten dazu kommt noch das Forum wegen der Werbung 
hier bunt wie ein Tannbaum ist) dann könnt ihr das hier löschen. Vergesst aber nicht die Modifikation für Chrome (nein ...nicht der Browser
das Game) Ist ja auch Werbung.

ersma


----------



## kühlprofi (21. November 2013)

Gute Idee & Arbeit & coole Erweiterung für 7z. Also ich verstehe nicht was da für ein Aufstand (und in welchem Ton) von wegen Werbung gemacht wird --> Eifersüchtig oder schlecht gelaunt?
 Zumal das ganze Forum mit scheiss Werbung (Fairy Abwaschmittel? hallo???)  zugeklatscht ist, die mich vierzehntausend Mal weniger interessiert als ein gutes Tool for *FREE.*


----------



## Supeq (22. November 2013)

http://weknowmemes.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/winrar-hacker-meme.jpg


----------

